# My First Goyard - the Petit Flot



## HanPurseLover

Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Goyard bag, the Petit Flot, this past weekend and wanted to share because I’m IN LOVE. The red is absolutely stunning and it’s a great size bag.


----------



## bagidiotic

Tres chic


----------



## Mariapia

Wow!


----------



## Elizshop

HanPurseLover said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Goyard bag, the Petit Flot, this past weekend and wanted to share because I’m IN LOVE. The red is absolutely stunning and it’s a great size bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671741
> View attachment 4671743


Love it! How much is it?


----------



## HanPurseLover

Elizshop said:


> Love it! How much is it?


2300 USD. The black one is 1800 and the colors are 2300.


----------



## cherylc

Super cute! I’ve always been adverse to bucket bags because I’m worried how hard it is to get in and out of, how do you find it?


----------



## HanPurseLover

cherylc said:


> Super cute! I’ve always been adverse to bucket bags because I’m worried how hard it is to get in and out of, how do you find it?


It’s actually pretty spacious on the inside and also helps that the bag is very structured. I have a couple of other bucket bags from different designers and this is the best one as far as being able to get in and out quickly. Also helps that the interior is a light beige so you can see everything. When I get the chance I will post a pic!


----------



## vesna

HanPurseLover said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Goyard bag, the Petit Flot, this past weekend and wanted to share because I’m IN LOVE. The red is absolutely stunning and it’s a great size bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671741
> View attachment 4671743


I adore this colour


----------



## verela

It’s gorgeous!  
I’ve wanted to purchase the pm or mm for years but was afraid of the prices.  
Is it true the St. Goyard Tote is under $2000?


----------



## tomatefarcie

HanPurseLover said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Goyard bag, the Petit Flot, this past weekend and wanted to share because I’m IN LOVE. The red is absolutely stunning and it’s a great size bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671741
> View attachment 4671743


This is my next purchase when stores re-open!


----------



## Stregahorn

I bought the red Petit Flot in January as a birthday present for myself here in NYC.  Initially, I was going to wait until I was in Paris in May (glad I didn't since that trip got cancelled), but I was afraid they would not have it.  So I pulled the trigger.  I love the bag, and it was a great birthday present I must say.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

HanPurseLover said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Goyard bag, the Petit Flot, this past weekend and wanted to share because I’m IN LOVE. The red is absolutely stunning and it’s a great size bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671741
> View attachment 4671743



Is it easy to open/smooth? looks really nice i didnt even know Goyard made bucket bags


----------



## HanPurseLover

Stregahorn said:


> I bought the red Petit Flot in January as a birthday present for myself here in NYC.  Initially, I was going to wait until I was in Paris in May (glad I didn't since that trip got cancelled), but I was afraid they would not have it.  So I pulled the trigger.  I love the bag, and it was a great birthday present I must say.



Great Birthday present indeed! I’ve noticed with this bag you cannot put too much stuff in it because if it gets too heavy the strap comes undone? This happened to me while walking down the street Have you had this problem?


----------



## HanPurseLover

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Is it easy to open/smooth? looks really nice i didnt even know Goyard made bucket bags





lotusflowerbaum said:


> Is it easy to open/smooth? looks really nice i didnt even know Goyard made bucket bags



I would say it’s very easy open. This bag opens and closes with a drawstring (I think that’s what it’s called) and so far no issues with getting things in and out. This is a fairly new bag, I think this may be their first bucket bag, but not 100% sure.


----------



## HanPurseLover

verela said:


> It’s gorgeous!
> I’ve wanted to purchase the pm or mm for years but was afraid of the prices.
> Is it true the St. Goyard Tote is under $2000?


Do you mean the St. Louis tote? You can get them under 2000 depending on the size and color. I really thought the St Louis tote would be my first Goyard bag, but I ended up not liking it as much as I thought. It’s not structured and seems more fragile than the LV never full. Didn’t feel like I could pack as much stuff in it like my neverfull. If I were to get a Goyard tote it would be the Atrois or Anjou. Those are more expensive, but feel a lot better quality than the St Louis!


----------



## HanPurseLover

HanPurseLover said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Goyard bag, the Petit Flot, this past weekend and wanted to share because I’m IN LOVE. The red is absolutely stunning and it’s a great size bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671741
> View attachment 4671743


In case anyone wants to see what the inside looks like!


----------



## Njeph

HanPurseLover said:


> In case anyone wants to see what the inside looks like!
> View attachment 4727014
> View attachment 4727015


The strap is adjustable, right? Does it stick out far from your hip when carried crossbody?


----------



## viciel

Looks so great on you! Lovely!


----------



## RT1

HanPurseLover said:


> In case anyone wants to see what the inside looks like!
> View attachment 4727014
> View attachment 4727015



This bag is so stunning!    
I love everything about this one!


----------



## HanPurseLover

Njeph said:


> The strap is adjustable, right? Does it stick out far from your hip when carried crossbody?



the strap itself isn’t adjustable, but there are two sets of hooks on the inside of the bag where you can make the strap shorter or longer. It doesn’t stick out too bad. I like wearing it crossbody.One thing I’ve noticed is the drawstrings seem to be wearing out and not staying closed as well as when I first bought it.


----------



## HanPurseLover

RTone said:


> This bag is so stunning!
> I love everything about this one!


Definitely a beautiful bag!


----------



## kbcrew

HanPurseLover said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Goyard bag, the Petit Flot, this past weekend and wanted to share because I’m IN LOVE. The red is absolutely stunning and it’s a great size bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671741
> View attachment 4671743



could you tell me how tall are you? I want to get this bag but want to make sure the strap is not too long on me. I’m about 5’1. I love the color you picked.


----------



## tabbyco

HanPurseLover said:


> the strap itself isn’t adjustable, but there are two sets of hooks on the inside of the bag where you can make the strap shorter or longer. It doesn’t stick out too bad. I like wearing it crossbody.One thing I’ve noticed is the drawstrings seem to be wearing out and not staying closed as well as when I first bought it.


How is the drawstring holding up? I am thinking of purchasing this in light blue and curious how the bag is wearing.


----------



## bambilina

tabbyco said:


> How is the drawstring holding up? I am thinking of purchasing this in light blue and curious how the bag is wearing.


Also curious here! ‍♀️ Thinking of purchasing this in black or tan.


----------



## Swanky

I have the Artois and Anjou both, highly recommend!!


----------



## lalame

Any concerns with color rubbing off onto the bag when you wear jeans or the painted canvas losing color at high-friction areas? I was always scared the canvas was delicate.


----------



## Swanky

lalame said:


> Any concerns with color rubbing off onto the bag when you wear jeans or the painted canvas losing color at high-friction areas? I was always scared the canvas was delicate.


I have not experienced that on my lighter bag, it's grey.  No color transfer.


----------



## vandie14

HanPurseLover said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Goyard bag, the Petit Flot, this past weekend and wanted to share because I’m IN LOVE. The red is absolutely stunning and it’s a great size bag.



Im looking into purchasing this bag, so bumping up this thread a bit . Any further review so far? Easy to carry? Does it hold its shape? 
Thank you xo


----------



## lazypauline

HanPurseLover said:


> Great Birthday present indeed! I’ve noticed with this bag you cannot put too much stuff in it because if it gets too heavy the strap comes undone? This happened to me while walking down the street Have you had this problem?


Hi I would love to hear more feedback about this issue before deciding to buy this or not, as I usually bring quite a lot of stuff out.


----------



## vandie14

lazypauline said:


> Hi I would love to hear more feedback about this issue before deciding to buy this or not, as I usually bring quite a lot of stuff out.


 i use the bag everyday and the strap has never fallen off


----------



## BleuSaphir

Im in love with their bucket bag! I might consider this too.


----------



## cantmakeadecision

HanPurseLover said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Goyard bag, the Petit Flot, this past weekend and wanted to share because I’m IN LOVE. The red is absolutely stunning and it’s a great size bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671741
> View attachment 4671743


Joined this group just to help me make a decision on this exact purse. It's perfection and I'm sold. TY!


----------



## whoneedspockets

cantmakeadecision said:


> Joined this group just to help me make a decision on this exact purse. It's perfection and I'm sold. TY!


i was originally eyeing the noe bb from lv but this one seems so much more classic to me


----------



## cantmakeadecision

whoneedspockets said:


> i was originally eyeing the noe bb from lv but this one seems so much more classic to me


So classic. I finally bought the bag yesterday but ended up getting the green!


----------



## Son.61

A timeless choice


----------



## yoshikitty

This bag is so cute, I showed it to my husband and he wants to order it for me. 
It seems that this bucket bag can hold more than the cap vert? 

This forum is so bad for me. 
We know the brand since many years but didn't buy anything until the end of last September.
Within 4 months, I got 2 totes: mini Anjou sky blue and Artois navy - I even didn't take away the plastic on the handles yet.
2 wallets and a watch box for husband. Now this bucket bag may join the family.


----------



## Lillianlm

I’m bumping this up to hopefully get some more feedback on the wear and tear of this bag. I’d like to know how hard or easy is it to open and close the bag, whether you find the bag itself to be a black hole or is it easy to retrieve items, and how the closure is holding up after time. Id appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## yoshikitty

Lillianlm said:


> I’m bumping this up to hopefully get some more feedback on the wear and tear of this bag. I’d like to know how hard or easy is it to open and close the bag, whether you find the bag itself to be a black hole or is it easy to retrieve items, and how the closure is holding up after time. Id appreciate your thoughts!


Hello! I have the bag for around half a year, I have used it for about 10 times including in falling snow days. It still looks brand new. The opening / drawstring is very difficult to close. I find that my bag is always open. I think it's because the leather opening is quite hard, the leather cord is too thin to hold it tight /together. I tried to be very careful to close the bag, but it opens itself later. I dare not to use too much force to pull the thin leather cord together. When I wear it crossbody and walk around, whenever the end of the leather cord touches the bag, it makes some knocking sound. Even my husband notices the sound.

The bag is not big, it's very light weight and can carry a lot. I don't have an insert but I put smaller items in a pouch bag and cosmetic bag. So it's not difficult for me to find things. The bag looks definitely cute, can wear it crossbody but can also wear it on the shoulder by shortening the strap.

Will I get this bag again? My answer will be no.


----------



## Lillianlm

yoshikitty said:


> Hello! I have the bag for around half a year, I have used it for about 10 times including in falling snow days. It still looks brand new. The opening / drawstring is very difficult to close. I find that my bag is always open. I think it's because the leather opening is quite hard, the leather cord is too thin to hold it tight /together. I tried to be very careful to close the bag, but it opens itself later. I dare not to use too much force to pull the thin leather cord together. When I wear it crossbody and walk around, whenever the end of the leather cord touches the bag, it makes some knocking sound. Even my husband notices the sound.
> 
> The bag is not big, it's very light weight and can carry a lot. I don't have an insert but I put smaller items in a pouch bag and cosmetic bag. So it's not difficult for me to find things. The bag looks definitely cute, can wear it crossbody but can also wear it on the shoulder by shortening the strap.
> 
> Will I get this bag again? My answer will be no.


Thank you for your honest review. I had a bucket bag MANY years ago and hated it because it was a big black hole and it was hard to get in and out of. I was hoping that I might feel differently but that’s probably wishful thinking.


----------



## yoshikitty

Lillianlm said:


> Thank you for your honest review. I had a bucket bag MANY years ago and hated it because it was a big black hole and it was hard to get in and out of. I was hoping that I might feel differently but that’s probably wishful thinking.


Since the bag is small, I don't think it's like a big hole. My only problem is, that it's almost impossible to close the bag properly.
I am not sure if I am the only one having this problem since no one has mentioned about it on this forum.


----------



## Lillianlm

yoshikitty said:


> Since the bag is small, I don't think it's like a big hole. My only problem is, that it's almost impossible to close the bag properly.
> I am not sure if I am the only one having this problem since no one has mentioned about it on this forum.


Thank you. Security is also a concern for me. I won’t buy a St Louis or any other open handbag (I have an Artois, Rouette and Plumet), so I’d be very unhappy if the drawstring is less than secure.


----------



## yoshikitty

Lillianlm said:


> Thank you. Security is also a concern for me. I won’t buy a St Louis or any other open handbag (I have an Artois, Rouette and Plumet), so I’d be very unhappy if the drawstring is less than secure.


Then it won't be a bag for you. I feel better using the Artois than the Anjou....


----------



## Swanky

Ot the new Boheme if you need a zipper!


----------



## Lillianlm

Swanky said:


> Ot the new Boheme if you need a zipper!


Actually, I would love to try on and hopefully buy this bag. I’ll be in Paris in September and I’m going to try to make an appointment.


----------



## debsea

Lillianlm said:


> Actually, I would love to try on and hopefully buy this bag. I’ll be in Paris in September and I’m going to try to make an appointment.


Oh would you share pricing when you’re back pls? Thank you!


----------



## Lillianlm

debsea said:


> Oh would you share pricing when you’re back pls? Thank you!


I’ll do my best but, based on what I’ve been reading here, there won’t be a Boheme available to buy. But I’ll share whatever I learn when I’m there.


----------



## debsea

Lillianlm said:


> I’ll do my best but, based on what I’ve been reading here, there won’t be a Boheme available to buy. But I’ll share whatever I learn when I’m there.


If you find out euro pricing on the petit flot that would be awesome.


----------



## Grande Latte

So cute on you.


----------



## cinderellashoes

Hi. Are the classic colours (black) now same price as the coloured ones?


----------

